# bagyard bombers leaking air through shock



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

has anyone had that problem? air is leaking out of the nut on the bottom of the shock body meaning that air is passing through the shock.


----------



## jay22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hmmm I bought mine with a leak but it was the o ring on the top of the bag. There may be an o ring where that nut is. Have you tried taking the nut off to see? I bet it is just an o ring.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

still on the car, but the bombers are coming off in replacement with some airlifts. when they come off ill take a look


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It's an easy fix, shoot over an email and we can help you out. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We keep replacement o-rings in stock. :beer:


----------



## jay22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Will or Andrew...do either of you carry the ring clamp tool that can remove the top and bottom part of the bomber bag?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey man, shoot me an email and I can give you instructions on how to disassemble the bomber and/or replace the o-ring. It's very simple :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

my biggest concern is air leaking through the shock body to get all the way down to the bottom of the shock.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

I had this issue with my supreme's. In my case the seal kit did not fix the issue. If the bombers are built like the supremes I don't see how it is possible on those neither. 

My scenerio: I was sent a seal kit and when I took the bag apart I found oil from the shock in the bag. I replaced o-rings anyway but that did not resolve the issue. I removed that nut on the bottom and used teflon tape and reinstalled it. Air leak resolved but I am sure the strut is still leaking oil. Figured I would drive it that way until I notice a difference. I did try to get pricing on a replacement strut but after a week of no response I just reinstalled it as is and have been driving that way for almost a year (15k) now.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

strange no reply from ORT....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

NDubber said:


> strange no reply from ORT....


 Sorry about that Travis, I was not tracking this thread in my subscribed threads and was working on a customer car yesterday. 

The issue you're having with your struts is not common, though we have seen it before. The problem actually isn't BagYard related, it's Bilstein related. The weld which holds the bottom cap in place somehow springs a pinhole leak. On the two other occasions where this has happened, the owner of the struts had the bottom re-welded and it solved the problem. It's a very simple fix, just make sure that whoever is welding the bottom piece does not get the strut too hot. :thumbup::beer: 

Anything else, please email us for the fastest response: [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

85vrcoupe said:


> I had this issue with my supreme's. In my case the seal kit did not fix the issue. If the bombers are built like the supremes I don't see how it is possible on those neither.
> 
> My scenerio: I was sent a seal kit and when I took the bag apart I found oil from the shock in the bag. I replaced o-rings anyway but that did not resolve the issue. I removed that nut on the bottom and used teflon tape and reinstalled it. Air leak resolved but I am sure the strut is still leaking oil. Figured I would drive it that way until I notice a difference. I did try to get pricing on a replacement strut but after a week of no response I just reinstalled it as is and have been driving that way for almost a year (15k) now.


 They are indeed built like the Supremes. It seems like the upper pressure tube seal (sealing around the rod) went out. All the bag pressure is blowing through into the damper


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> They are indeed built like the Supremes. It seems like the upper pressure tube seal (sealing around the rod) went out. All the bag pressure is blowing through into the damper


 While all BagYard struts are a modular design and are very easy to service, the Bombers are quite different in the way they are assembled. If you compare the Supremes and the Bombers, you'll notice the biggest difference in assembly is the lack of hardware. The Supremes use six screws on the top and bottom plate to affix the plates to the AH2 bag. Meanwhile, the Bombers use no hardware whatsoever. This is because the Bombers are completely screwed together. The only hardware that is actually used on the Bombers (bags/plates) is the set screw which holds the bottom plate to the strut body. The notched rings on the Bombers are actually part of the bag assembly. The top and bottom plate are actually screwed onto the notched rings. Hence why there are small holes in the top plate. This is for a special tool which allows the top plate to be screwed into the notched ring. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry about that Travis, I was not tracking this thread in my subscribed threads and was working on a customer car yesterday.
> 
> The issue you're having with your struts is not common, though we have seen it before. The problem actually isn't BagYard related, it's Bilstein related. The weld which holds the bottom cap in place somehow springs a pinhole leak. On the two other occasions where this has happened, the owner of the struts had the bottom re-welded and it solved the problem. It's a very simple fix, just make sure that whoever is welding the bottom piece does not get the strut too hot. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Anything else, please email us for the fastest response: [email protected]


 its leaking air through the shock body, welding the bottom isnt going to do anything to solve the problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Can you provide us with a picture of the actual strut?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Once they are pulled i can. the air is leaking from the nut at the bottom of the strut


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> While all BagYard struts are a modular design and are very easy to service, the Bombers are quite different in the way they are assembled. If you compare the Supremes and the Bombers, you'll notice the biggest difference in assembly is the lack of hardware. The Supremes use six screws on the top and bottom plate to affix the plates to the AH2 bag. Meanwhile, the Bombers use no hardware whatsoever. This is because the Bombers are completely screwed together. The only hardware that is actually used on the Bombers (bags/plates) is the set screw which holds the bottom plate to the strut body. The notched rings on the Bombers are actually part of the bag assembly. The top and bottom plate are actually screwed onto the notched rings. Hence why there are small holes in the top plate. This is for a special tool which allows the top plate to be screwed into the notched ring. :thumbup::beer:


 Indeed the two products use different bag seals, but the bags seals aren't in question here. It seems to be a pressure tube seal issue.


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

Could it be the nut itself on the end of the strut. This happened to a buddy of mine. They did a water test (dipping it) and isolated it. I believe they took it out, used loctite, and retorqued. Just a thought


----------



## thiago820 (Jun 26, 2011)

*does anyone has noise inside the bag itself ?*

I have some issue with the bombers , every time I go threw a pot hole , small or bigger doesn't matter, even train tracks, I hear a tap, it's not metal on metal tap, it's like a compressed noise, I checked everything and nothing to find the noise, the other day I took the wheel out and I tested tapping on the metal piece (on the bag) and it seemed to be inside the bag. Can anybody help with this?


----------



## thiago820 (Jun 26, 2011)

thiago820 said:


> I have some issue with the bombers , every time I go threw a pot hole , small or bigger doesn't matter, even train tracks, I hear a tap, it's not metal on metal tap, it's like a compressed noise, I checked everything and nothing to find the noise, the other day I took the wheel out and I tested tapping on the metal piece (on the bag) and it seemed to be inside the bag. Can anybody help with this?


 It's the front strut and it's a 11 GTI


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Digging up a old thread.
My front bomber is leaking air through the bottom of the strut.
Iv got someone lined up to fix the strut, but im unsure of how to remove the bag.
Can anyone shed some light please


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

Dylan8 said:


> Digging up a old thread.
> My front bomber is leaking air through the bottom of the strut.
> Iv got someone lined up to fix the strut, but im unsure of how to remove the bag.
> Can anyone shed some light please



The top plate of the bag is threaded on, its 2 pieces, half of it is crimped to the bellow.... Its pretty self ex-planetary as you start taking it apart from the top down


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

Dylan8 said:


> Digging up a old thread.
> My front bomber is leaking air through the bottom of the strut.
> Iv got someone lined up to fix the strut, but im unsure of how to remove the bag.
> Can anyone shed some light please


The top plate of the bag is threaded on, its 2 pieces, half of it is crimped to the bellow.... Its pretty self ex-planetary as you start taking it apart from the top down


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Airassisted said:


> The top plate of the bag is threaded on, its 2 pieces, half of it is crimped to the bellow.... Its pretty self ex-planetary as you start taking it apart from the top down


Cheers for the quick reply.
So do i just need to spin the top plate off the bellow to start?


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

What do you guys use to turn that top section? cant figure out what tool to use to grip those recesses in the bag base/top


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dylan8 said:


> What do you guys use to turn that top section? cant figure out what tool to use to grip those recesses in the bag base/top


I've borrowed a big ass pipe wrench from a friend and it has gotten the job done quite well..


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Doesn't the internal part need to be unscrewed rather than the external?


----------

